# Synthetic Psilocybin



## Cannabanana (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys,
So today I heard (from a pretty reliable source) that Synthetic Psilocybin capsules are going around my community for about ten bucks. Not really sure what to think about this. Does anyone have any experience with these? She said that each pill has about the same amount of psilocybin as about a gram of dried boomers. Normally, i would just get an 8th for around the same price as 3 of these and know that I am getting shrooms, but they're hard to find now. 

Also, she claims that the synthetic version will not give you nausea allthough that doesn't really concern me as I am experienced with mushrooms.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## davec145 (Feb 3, 2009)

would u smoke synthetic weed?


----------



## Cannabanana (Feb 3, 2009)

davec145 said:


> would u smoke synthetic weed?


I would take cannibinol which is synthetic THC. Does that count?


----------



## Thompson3600 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never done it, don't even know about it but I've heard that it's like a 4 hour INTENSE mushroom trip. It's worth the $10.


----------



## Cannabanana (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool. It sounds like it's worth it to me too.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 4, 2009)

4-HO-DiPT 2-3 hours
4-AcO-DiPT 2-4 hours
4-HO-DET 4-6 hours
4-AcO-DET 4-6 hours
4-HO-MET 4-6 hours
4-HO-MiPT 4-6 hours
4-HO-DMT 4-6 hours
4-AcO-DMT 4-7 hours

Thats not all folks-
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=262868&highlight=4-AcO-DMT/


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 4, 2009)

Thompson3600 said:


> I've never done it, don't even know about it but I've heard that it's like a 4 hour INTENSE mushroom trip. It's worth the $10.



Makes sense to me. Chewing mushrooms (1/8-1/4) lasts me between 5-7 hours and mushroom tea (1/8-1/4) tends to last me 4-5 hours and much stronger. I would assume that those would be very similar to that. I would probably get how ever many I would eat and Open them up and then toss them in my mouth with some water and swish it around for a bit then swallow to make sure it goes in the fastest for the strongest possible trip.


----------



## shepj (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds like a good deal, definately pick them up man! $10 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Cannabanana (Feb 4, 2009)

Got the connection and the transaction is set for Friday. If anybody is interested (probably not haha) I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## petejonson (Feb 5, 2009)

could just be a research chem that shes passing off as psilocybin


----------



## shepj (Feb 5, 2009)

petejonson said:


> could just be a research chem that shes passing off as psilocybin


It would be awkward IMO to pass it off as psilocybin, when one could say 
2c-b and people would like like "OMFG NO WAY!" I mean, in theory, one could extract psilocybin from shrooms and evaporate it into a powder? Although, synthesized psilo (to my knowledge) is RARE.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 5, 2009)

My last post had most of the mushroom analogues listed. I know that 4-aco-det and 4-ho-dipt are available right now. 4-aco-dmt will be soon available.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr.KushMan said:


> They are actually all available through research chemical suppliers legally. Right? I haven't checked my list lately but I know that 4-aco-dmt is on there.
> 
> Peace


Not available right at the moment but after the 9th is another story.......

Ok I will spell it out for you, its not made yet. As for the vendor that says they have it now I would be cautious with. The manufacturer hasnt had it in stock for a long time because of purity issues.


----------



## SweetassEncinitas (Jun 5, 2011)

Him and his friends all got some and they all had bad trips. They had mostly overwhelming jitters and feelings of being out of synch. Minimal visuals. All in all, not a good time for any of them. They took it Friday evening and couldn't sleep until late Saturday night. My son is still seeing flashing lights and things are moving a little. He's not happy.

The dosage seems to be the problem here. I would not recommend this drug because you can't tell what the hell the dosage is. They must have taken 3 or 4 times the dose that would have been fun. But with minimal visuals, I don't think it would have been fun at any dose.


----------



## Martins (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that it should be 4-Ho-MET it is around the same as psilocybin


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 6, 2011)

petejonson said:


> could just be a research chem that shes passing off as psilocybin


 that would be stupid, most RC's cost more that Mushi's do...it's like using shrimp to catch cat fish, your using a bait that costs $10 a LB to catch fish that cost $4 a LB


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's really psilocybin/psilocyn it's well worth it. I've taken it a few times back when I could get pure chemicals and it was awesome. A bit shorter in duration than mushies but less stomach upset, faster onset (no digestion needed to get it out), and you don't have to eat several grams of mushrooms! It could also just be some random RC. But if people are enjoying it it's probably still cool.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 9, 2011)

4 aco dmt after the 9th beware? wtf are you talking about that shit is everywere. 1 of the easy 1s to find. let me spell it out for you. there is more than 1 lab in the world


----------



## weasels911 (Jun 9, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> 4 aco dmt after the 9th beware? wtf are you talking about that shit is everywere. 1 of the easy 1s to find. let me spell it out for you. there is more than 1 lab in the world


 That post was also over 2 years ago.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 9, 2011)

oh shit it was. My mistake I don't look at the dates much


----------



## DaChronChron (Nov 19, 2011)

hardest trip ive ever had, kinda scary at points.... saw some kids playing hacky sack at the top of a tree for like half an hour. saw big beetles every where


----------

